# 3-d range



## ssmith6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Are there any 3-d ranges in southeast ga? I used to live in milledgeville and shoot at lake oconee a lot but now i live in statesboro and was wondering if there were any ranges down here?

Thanks Guys and Gals!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not sure anymore. Used to be a range called pigeye 3D near brooklet but they closed down a few years ago. I think the closest one to you is gonna be the range in Folkston GA (Circle C). I don't know if they are open year- round or not.


----------



## Big John (Oct 7, 2009)

There is a new shop open downtown Im not sure of the name thay have indoor lanes. I know the Bow tech there. He said it is across from the college. I will call and get more info.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 7, 2009)

John,
 forward the name of the shop to me if you will. I am going to Register which is just outside of statesboro this weekend. i might drop in.
thanks
Dave


----------



## red1691 (Oct 9, 2009)

I beleive the name of the shop is B & B Outdoor Dayz , At least that is what I was told, on Hwy 67 in the shoping center across from the college. I think Carl is one of men to see there!!! He knows how to Get-r-done.


----------



## whiz (Oct 9, 2009)

*stewart archery*

portal ga
912-865-3312
912-536-2733
ask about 3-d archery shoots


----------



## poolgy (Oct 9, 2009)

*B & B Outdoor Dayz*

Hey Guys!  I have been in Colorado Springs since last saturday so I haven't kept up with much on here.

Yes, the shop in Statesboro is named B & B Outdoor Dayz.  It is located behind the Wendy's and Zaxby's in the College Plaza.  Look in the back corner and you will see us.  We have a nice 25 yd indoor range.  At this time we are carrying Mathews, Hoyt, and PSE.  We are running a fun shoot on Thursday nights at 7 o'clock.  Start scoring at 7:30.  So far it has been either a 3 spot Vegas or an NFAA 5 spot with 30 arrows shot from 20 yds.  I have just got the info for the ASA indoor round so we will be starting that soon.  Baygal also has a 3D course about 20-30 minutes from Statesboro.  I am not sure of their schedule.

We will be starting a JOAD program the first of November.   We will also be starting an official indoor league.  I am trying to get everything together.  

You are welcome to come by and check us out.  I will not be back in the shop myself until probably Tuesday.  

Look forward to seeing you come by!
Thanks!
Carl


----------



## ssmith6 (Oct 11, 2009)

I appreciate it guys! I stopped by the store last thursday I believe. Super nice store. I am thinkin about coming up there on thursday night. I have never done the indoor leauge stuff but mostly ASA 3d tournaments.

THANKS!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 15, 2009)

I got a chance to stop in Saturday afternoon at B&B Outdoor Dayz in Statesboro. The guys have done it right down there! Super nice indoor range and was well stocked. I don't know how long they have been open but I was impressed with how well layed out the store was.


----------



## Toyrunner (Oct 16, 2009)

I shot there tonight for the first time.  Carl put's on a good shoot.  The turn out was around 13 shooters which wasn't bad considering the county fair was going on.  I will be going back there many more Thursday nights for his shoots and would recommend  it to anyone who thinks they may be interested.  Carl is also going to be putting on the new ASA indoor animal round shoot starting next week which should add a new wrinkle to indoor shooting.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 18, 2009)

I stopped in last Thursday and talked to Carl.  I was looking to get a new bow but I wasnt exactly sure what I needed being new to the sport.  They took their time with me and introduced me to some killer bows.

Cant say enough about this shop.  Knowledgeable and helpful staff and a great selection.  I went to a few other archery shops within the Statesboro area but Outdoor Dayz beats em all.  Very nice indoor range as well.

Thanks again Carl!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Oct 19, 2009)

*Circle C open*



Silver Mallard said:


> I'm not sure anymore. Used to be a range called pigeye 3D near brooklet but they closed down a few years ago. I think the closest one to you is gonna be the range in Folkston GA (Circle C). I don't know if they are open year- round or not.



they built a really nice indoor range also, cheap membership


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've never been but there is a 20 target 3-d range at Bay galls sporting clays club up off rocky ford rd. $15 for non-members.http://www.baygallsportingclays.com/index.html


----------

